# the girls school xmas walk



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

"]


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Nice snowy pictures.  Looks like a lot of fun. I love the last one.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

I loved looking at all the wintery pictures of the girls! They sure are cuties! I too liked the last one of all 3 of them!


----------



## TabbyL (May 13, 2010)

They look like they're having tons of fun, the pictures are so cute!  My fave was the one of them running up and down that small hill (hill? snowbank?).


----------

